# PHS is no longer reproducing window stickers!



## Grant1969 (Mar 15, 2014)

I just got a letter in the mail from PHS stating the following:

"Effective immediately and due to circumstances beyond our control, window stickers will not be available."

Now that is very disappointing. Does anyone know what happened?:00/o:


----------



## srea76 (Jul 28, 2014)

That is disappointing. I just got my print out rdy to send off.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

First I've heard of this myself. I don't know the reason behind it, but I'll bet you a c-note against the hole of a rolling donut that there are some low-life lawyers involved...


Bear


----------



## Grant1969 (Mar 15, 2014)

Here is what I have learned......Triple A has been the "go to" window sticker company for probably 25 years. However, the owner of Triple A has had some recent health issues (stroke or something) and will be out of commission for a while. Attempts to keep the enterprise going have been less than successful (many errors).

Jim Mattison at Pontiac Historic Services (PHS) has discontinued their window sticker service with Triple A until the situation is resolved.


----------



## Triple a (Oct 29, 2014)

Check PHS website in November. They will be offering window stickers again.


----------



## Mikesan (Apr 2, 2011)

I sure hope so. Plan to get one.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

that sucks. I don't approve of it, but ames actually sells blank window price stickers from '64 thru '77 for 4 bucks each. to me, its kinda giving a theif the tools to be dishonest selling a clone as a true gto. just like the adds I see once in a while of someone selling the unique headed rivets for mounting the trim tags. money is the root of all evil.


----------



## Pat68HO (Sep 14, 2013)

I recently bought a window sticker for my '68 GTO from the link below..

Pontiac Window Sticker Reproductions


----------



## Mikesan (Apr 2, 2011)

Got a note from PHS a few days ago saying that they would be offering again in Mid November.


----------



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

Check the date of this post. I just received mine from PHS.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

The only problem with the PHS window stickers is their format is in the style of the PON plant. Other plants had slight variations such as some plants have the option codes at the left of the page and other had them at the right of the page and some used UPC codes instead. Fonts were different.

A great example is the GTO option on the 64s and 65s. Some plants listed what came with that 382 option differently.


----------



## Nightshade 68 HO (Mar 11, 2014)

BearGFR said:


> First I've heard of this myself. I don't know the reason behind it, but I'll bet you a c-note against the hole of a rolling donut that there are some low-life lawyers involved...
> 
> 
> Bear


I am not a low life Lawyer!!!! They would drive a BMW or a Mercedes and not drive a 2500HD and Love GTO's, even vedoro Green Ones!!! LMAO!!!!!

:cheers


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Funny man you are Nightshade.  Matt


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Were the window stickers an option for PHS? I didn't receive one with mine.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

I was 1st aware of PHS in the early 1990s. At that time frame they did not offer the window stickers that I was aware of. Now they do offer the window stickers (not sure what year it started) but it is an extra option that cost more that you have to ask for.


----------

